# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Autojunat 8.1.2007 lähtien

## Jusa

IC junathan tulevat nyt HKI-ROI, hienot uudet makuuvaunut.
Omaperäinen kokemus tuli tänään autopikajunalla Lappiin, lipunostossa.
Viisihenkinen perheemme matkustaa tänä vuonna Kolariin vanhoilla sinisilla vaunuilla eli auto+ 2h ja 3h hytti. Kaikki ok.
Paluumatkalla 8.1. ROI-HKI ei enää olekkaan 3 hengen hyttejä joten jouduimme ostamaan autopaketin (auto +2h+2h hytti) lisäksi täysihintaisen matkalipun makuupaikkoineen viidennelle henkilölle. No siihen meni melkein sata euroa lisää. Ei oikein tuntunut mukavalta. Ennen autopaketilla sai matkustaa 6 henkilöä, nyt vain 4 henkilöä. 
Sinisiä makuuvaunuja kyllä kulkee vielä, mutta autovaunuja niissä ei virkailijan mukaan ole. Kyllä ne vaunut olisi meille kelvanneet.
Eli ottakaapa tämä huomioon "suuriperheiset".
Tietysti voisi olla tietämätön, mutta uskoisin että konduktöörisedät (ja -tädit)huomaisivat salamatkustajan.

----------

